# RIP Harvey



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

RIP Harvey. He was at least 32yrs old, we have owned him for the past 18 years. He taught 2 pony mad girls how to realy ride a pony. Taught us both how to jump, He took both of us to our first competitions, he taught my brother to ride, and countless little girls on the leadrein loved him. He was loaned out as a confidence giver many times.

He was 12.2h, toothless but still ruled the roost. Even the 16hh dressage horses obeyed Harvey. 

He taught me how to fall properly which has stood me in good stead for all the times stan and Reeco have drilled me into the ground.




































He was PTS this morning, quietly in his stable.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Sorry for your loss, Faye

.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. He sounds like he was worth his weight in gold.
I love the smiles everyone has who is around him.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry Faye, it's never easy to say goodbye to a special horse.

You have many good memories that will always be with you.

He was a beautiful animal.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry Faye, rest in peace wonderful Harvey...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My word, he was the most adorable thing... A welsh?

I'm sorry for your loss. Great ones like that don't come around often... You're in my thoughts, friend. ):


----------

